# Good find or not



## Pandabear88 (Feb 23, 2021)

I acquired a graveley 1138 with a Briggs 11hp would anyone know the value or if it special or not


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've seen one for free on Craigslist, also saw one sold at auction for $167.00


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Gravely didn't make them for that long (maybe a couple of years) and not many were sold. That doesn't necessarily make a lawn tractor valuable like a car, or motorcycle to a collector. For the most part, what drives the price of vintage LT's is reputation and nostalgia..... "My Grandad had one and it was built like a tank". Chassis parts are going to be really hard to find. Parts for that 11HP Briggs are every where. I can do a nice rebuild on most 60's-90's LT's for less than $500 in parts, but I have the shop/equipment and wholesale accounts. If you buy the machine for $200, that means you've got $700 in it and that doesn't count your labor rate. It's going to be tough to refurb and sell a machine like your 1138 and come out ahead on the $$$. Guys that actutally collect LT's are notoriously cheap. If you're just doing it for fun, that's another story, but then you have to deal with the wife saying....... "You could have taken me on a nice vacation for that kind of money"


----------

